# Looking for 2017 season



## BigDaddy1971 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm a 18 year veteran law enforcement officer here in SOWEGA.  I'm looking to start a Law Enforcement Hunting club where the members are active or retired LEO's.  Preferably, somewhere here in Southwest Ga. (SOWEGA)  If you have land that you may be interested in leasing to somewhere between 5-8 LEO's, please let me know.  Currently looking for a place where we can carry our children and have a good chance at harvesting mature bucks that we would manage strictly.  We're all Christians and follow the law to the books.  We'd treat the land as if our own and maintain it better than expected.  Thanks for any and all consideration.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 2, 2017)

Good luck with the start up!


----------



## BigDaddy1971 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Jim!  I sure hope we can find something.  But hunting has become so commercialized it's going to be tough on LE pay


----------

